# Little Duck



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I was coming back from Breakfast the other day when I seen this funny looking thing in the water and told my husband to slow way down. He did and I said what the hang is that? Never seen anything like that around here. I was curious so off to home I went and started pulling out all my bird books and found out it was a "*Bufflehead* what an awesome little bird so I had to write it down in my book of birds I have never seen before and just had to tell someone about my new discovery. 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea, they are so cool! We used to see them on the irrigation canals in southern California. When they pop up off the water to fly, they look like little X-wing fighters out of Star Wars.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are amazing little ducks. Once in a very great while there will be one or two at my local duck pond. Here's a link to some pics and info: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Bufflehead_dtl.html

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You Terry, and Terri. I thought this was so cute this little tiny Duck it was the male that I seen. Thanks again

Cindy


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow man its so cute little duck,,,,,thanks to you dude,,,,,


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My strangest bird sightings? A robin with a majority of white feathers, a crow with scattered white feathers. A few years back, whooping cranes in Maine (only reported sighting up here) and when I was a kid, someone rescued a Dovekie after severe weather. Lady made the mistake of putting him in her aquarium with her tropical fish. Unbelievable how fast that little bugger sucked down all of those fish !!!
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a cute duck!...very cool. I have seen a grackle with white flights and a white crow.


----------

